# Best Browser Experience on TS4k?



## BHawks (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm looking for something to play Applt TV+ Content on the TS4k. I've got Firefox loaded from here this APK Firefox (Android TV) 4.6 APK Download by Mozilla - APKMirror it seems to have ok d-pad navigation with a moving cursor.

My issue though is that I think there is some UI issues as I can't bring up any menu bar, or context menu or anything else. The back button works, but I have to go all the way back to the start page to enter another URL.

I tried Button Mapper to switch the Info button to a "Menu" hanburger button that is on the Firestick remote hoping that would be what I needed, but no go. What am I missing with Firefox?

Alternatively, is there a better browser to be using?

I've tried Puffin... it doesn't play the content I wanted from above.

The browser inside of Downloader is also pretty clunky.

Thanks for you ideas!


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Personally, i prefer the mobile version of Firefox.. with it I can run uBlock Origin. But you need a mouse to use it.

Puffin is the most commonly recommended on androidtv devices. 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------

